# Boat transport costs



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

How much does boat transport cost? I would like to buy a boat and have it shipped to NJ. The boat would be about 25 foot with a 4 foot draft transported about 200 miles. I am just looking for a rough estimate (is it hundreds or thousands). 

Also, can such a boat be set up in a cradle at my house, or do they need special equipment at the marina to unload it?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

My guess is you're looking at a couple of grand AND you can't simply put it on jackstands in your yard directly from the truck unless the truck is equipped with a lifting crane which would be more $$'s. 
Suggestion...since it seems like you wanna do work in your yard and since it is a 25' boat...consider buying a trailer to haul it up on yourself and you can then also:
1. Use the trailer as jack stands
2. Drop the boat in and haul it for the winter yourself saving money. 
3. Take it neat places like the chesapeake for vacation...I mean, you can get great pizza in Jersey but sailing????? (GRIN)


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

You might find a hauler with a split hydraulic trailer who can deposit the boat in your yard on jackstands without need of a crane.










The outfit I used charged $95 hour for the trucking -- about a 125 mile haul plus unloading, plust another 125 miles running empty back to point of origin, took 6 hours, or $570. Additional charges for haulout, bottom wash, mast unstepping, mast storage, etc... brought the total to about $1215.

For your 25 footer, hauling it yourself could be an option if you can find an appropriate trailer, and have a suitable tow vehicle.


----------



## LyleRussell (May 3, 2006)

Brownell are the guys that have the hydraulic trailers. I think they build them themselves too. Also they're a good source of jackstands.


----------



## svs3 (Jun 23, 2006)

Another thing to consider is the price of gas. Any marine transport company will tack on a gasoline surcharge that will change over time as the price of gas changes. So if you got a bid 6 months ago it will different than what they might charge you today. Therefore, don't expect to be able hold them to a price for more than maybe a couple of weeks. Also don't forget the cost of haul out whereever the boat is currently located (travellifts aren't free) and the cost decomissioning (if any). Some 25 footers have an easy to lower mast; some not so easy, this is especially true of a keel stepped mast (though relatively rare on a 25 footer) .

YMMV,
Sam


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Affordable Boat Transport and RV Transport*

Autri Transport is offering very affordable and safe *Boat Transport* and *RV Transport* in USA nation.
It specializes Boat, RV, and Horse Trailer Transport and shipping nationwide.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim—

Thank you for spamming the forums. I seriously doubt the OP in this thread much cares as his post is from 2006.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Jimhhay said:


> Autri Transport is offering very affordable and safe *Boat Transport* and *RV Transport* in USA nation.
> It specializes Boat, RV, and Horse Trailer Transport and shipping nationwide.


Are You waiting by the phone Jim? I think the Op will be calling you shortly!!!!!!!


----------



## Peniki (May 12, 2012)

I realize this post isn't really current, but we are in need of boat transport in the near future, for our San Juan 24, from D/FW to Galveston area. Anyone know about how much we'll be expected to pay? We do not have a trailer, and would need a haul out and possible help with mast. 

Thank You! : )


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

A SJ 24 is 24' LOA and displ. 3200 lbs. A decent full size pick-up can pull that! With a fin keel/4' draft, it might be a tad troublesome to rig a cradle; but for shortish runs...possible. D/FW to Galveston is a bit of a run.
Mebbe see what it woud take to have a cradle built from struc. steel and rent a car trailer? Thataways, you'd have the cradle to set her on at home or marina off season and only the rental once or twice a year, if ya move it after that.
Obversely; ya could source a trailer specific to the SJ and deal with alla that cost and maintenance. Still cheaper in the long run than (possibly) one-time haul fee??

Lower cost = more sailing $$!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Peniki, your best bet is always to CALL SOME MOVERS.

If they have to deadhead the load, take your boat and then return empty? That can double your cost. If you need it picked up on one specific date/time, that can add a big chunk to the cost. If you tell them "anytime between" and give them a two-week window, so they can use your boat to fill up an empty run, that can also CUT your cost dramatically. Busy time of year? Dead slow? All makes a difference.

So when you make the calls, be sure to ask up front "Is there anything I can do or change to lower that price?" and you may be surprised.

WHoever you use--make sure they are insured and licensed. Make sure to ask "Are there going to be ANY other charges?" and make sure to be there for the loading and unloading, so you can document any damages that may happen.


----------

